# tcp connection setup early disconnect



## ssanders47 (Apr 16, 2013)

We're running into an odd situation and I was hoping that someone might have heard of it.

When attempting to set up either a SSH connection or an HTTPS connection with a Tomcat server, the socket gets disconnected during TCP connection setup.  Multiple tries will eventually work.

Packet traces show the SYN and SYN/ACK like you'd expect but the server side follows the SYN/ACK up with a FIN.  This is happening before any TLS message exchanges.

Typically, 3-5 tries will result in a success.

FreeBSD 8.1 on a quad core 3GHz system.  16GB of RAM.  The system is not loaded an memory usage is minimal.  This happens in a couple of locations so I don't believe it to be environmental.

Thanks


----------

